# PSC QS-6000



## jimmyozborn (Aug 8, 2012)

I am in need of bar code scanner driver and software, I purchased used and assumed it would find on "new hardware" I assumed wrong.:banghead: can anyone help me, I have had no luck!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try the manufacturer's (DataLogic) support website here: Support | Datalogic Automatic Data Capture

You may need to click _"Search Archives"_ on the left side of the page if it's an old-ish scanner, in which case there may not be a Windows 7 driver for it at all. If you don't find one here, you won't find one anywhere.


----------



## jimmyozborn (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you so much!!!!~ :dance: got the drivers and all oem pdf, manuals etc... this is fantastic, appreciative 

JimmyZ


----------



## benth132 (Feb 7, 2013)

hello Jimmyozborn,
I read you found the drivers for psc qc6000. I need them to, but i couldn´t find it on the site of datalogic. Where did you get it. Can you help me. thanks


----------

